# Beach snookin near Anna Maria Island (my first snook)



## GoinDeep (Jul 23, 2008)

Hit a couple of beaches in the Anna Maria area at dusk Sunday in search of my first ever Snook.

Armed with live pinfiish, we got it done. Only a couple of em, but thats good enough for me for my first time. They were caught between 7:45 and 8:30pm. The first one I had on spit the hook when I got him up to the sand. Bummer. But he wasnt the last.

Fish #2 was landed close to 8pm. It measured in at 28 inches:












Fish #3 put up quite a fight. He made 4 or 5 drag taking runs, but he eventually gave up and came in. He was fat and measured a solid 30 inches:












Both were quickly released to fight another day.

What a blast!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Steve--Way to go!!! Congrats on getting your snook cherry popped. LOL

Those are respectable fish. Anything in the slot and above is the real deal.

Glad to hear you got them on the pins too. Just goes to show you as per our conversation, that might not have been my first bait of choice in the surf away from any structure.


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

Good job G/D this gets me even more ready I'm leaving Fri morning for Anna Maria for the week. Can't wait to fish the beach for them and try the back side for some trout.
Good job and thanks for the report.


----------



## GoinDeep (Jul 23, 2008)

Mook, we were surprised to catch pins on the beach as well. We loaded up on them down the road a few miles on the way in, but next time we might just catch the bait on the beach. Ya gotta love it.

LONGGONE, good luck on your trip!

My buddy actually landed a trout that went about 17-18 inches while fishing for the beach snook Sunday. We released him since we were in catch and release mode (no cooler, no ice). Not sure if he took a pinfish or greenback.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

GoinDeep said:


> we were in catch and release mode (no cooler, no ice).


What would you have done if you had caught a mangrove snapper? Releasing a keeper mangrove snapper is like spilling a beer. j/k LOL

Once again, nice work and congrats.


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

Just wondering if there were any scattered grass floating around? I had read where some trout were coming from the grass on the beach on artif. shrimp lures.


----------



## GoinDeep (Jul 23, 2008)

Didnt see any grass on Sunday, but there was lots of it Saturday morning

You can only see a little bit of it in this pic, but there was lots more out there in big patches.


----------

